# Myspace.com Leads Sacramento Police To Drug Bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by theksbwchannel.com*

A man who posted photos of marijauna plants and touted his own use of pot on a Myspace.com page was arrested Tuesday during a raid of his West Sacramento home, police reported.

Agents identified the page as belonging to Rajneel Kumar, 25, a resident of the 1600 block of Fernwood Street.

Police were concerned because the home is only a block from Westmore Oaks Elementary School.

A Yolo Narcotic Enforcement Team official said surveillance of Kumar's home discovered people coming and going from the residence throughout the day and night, a sign of possible drug sales.

An official said police also received information that Kumar may be selling ice methamphetamine from his residence and had several marijuana plants growing in his yard.

Police carrying a search warrant forced their way into Kumar's house early Tuesday and arrested Kumar without incident.

A search of the home revealed about two ounces of ice methamphetamine, one-half pound of marijuana, 13 marijuana plants, money, a .45 caliber handgun, scales and packaging.

Kumar was booked into Yolo County Jail for several felony narcotic violations, a YONET spokesman said.

In a separate incident last month, a photo on a Del Oro High School student's Myspace.com page led to his arrest on numerous felony charges, including intention to make destructive devices, the Placer County Sheriff's Department said.

Daniel Blanchard, 18, of Loomis, was arrested on suspicion of intending to make a destructive device, possession of a weapon on school grounds and possessing marijuana for sale, concentrated cannabis and a hypodermic needle.

Copyright 2006 by TheKSBWChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

It's true it's true pot does make you stupid!!!


----------

